# 60X Custom Strings December $50 sale



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

For the rest of December we will be running a sale. $50tyd for a set of string and cables for any bow. You can pick any 1 or 2 colosr 452x or astro flight. We have about 1/2 the colors in BCY trophy. This material is also available for $5 extra This is good only for archerytalk orders and not website orders. You can order directly through paypal at [email protected] or pm me here. If placing an order through paypal please note the bow make, model, lengths and colors.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

PM'ed a question


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

So you have all "BCY colors" in *astroflight* according to this?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Astroflight is a brownell material. I believe it's only available in 23 colors and I have all of them. I do have all of the above BCY colors in 452X and about half of them in trophy.


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Gotcha! Would you recommend astroflight with halo servings for a 09 Xforce GX?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We've been getting great results from the astro flight material. Customers are getting faster speeds with less noise. The material appears to be more durable as well.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

What colors does Astroflight come in? I am looking for shades of green and yellow...


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

With the holiday and all the orders we are running a minimum of a week turnaround right now. I hate going over a week but things have been crazy lately.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

TTT Great strings


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

lead time is apx 10 days currently


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Time is running out on a great deal


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

bump For the VERY BEST SRINGS MONEY CAN BUY!!!!!!!!


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Get it quick!!


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

2 days left. Any orders now are looking at apx 2 week lead time.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Today's the last day lead time is looking 10-14 days


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

3hrs left guys then it's back to $60


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Glad I got in on the deal...can't wait to see my new threads!


----------

